# Making a fiberglass dash?



## little possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Anybody know how to make a fiberglass dash or the mold?
Dad can do fiberglass work but I am not real sure how to make a mold for it, just want it to look stock. It is a 76 Chevy Bonanza 4x4, 350, for those of you who like the details. Thanks


----------

